# Hamsters!



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

I <3 my hamster, petal(and my brothers Gabe Jr. Jr.(don't ask)). Post pics and show us your hamsters! Mine are Chinese Dwarf Hamsters!:-D
By the way, apologies for the bad quality of the pic. And no, we don't keep them together.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I own a Dwarf Hamster, he is a little over two years old, his name is Hannibal:
























Here is his home made bin cage:


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

Awww... so cute!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I really like his cage.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Bombalurina said:


> I really like his cage.


 Thanks. 
It is alot bigger than pretty much all the hamster cages at petstores and alot cheaper. The bin only cost about $11.


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

I use two ten gallon tanks(I have two hamsters). The type of hamsters(Chinese Dwarf) can squeeze through anything the size of a pinky finger or bigger.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a male long-haired syrian. 
He'll be 2 in August. 

He has a ovo set-up.  I love ovos - but they are a pain in the back side to clean. It took me 2 hours on Saturday . . . lol Since I took the pic of his cage it's changed - the orange wheel isn't there. I got a green one that hooks onto the outside of the cage. He has an edible log where the wheel was.

Sorry - it's kinda dirty in the pic. :/


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

My bin cage is very easy to clean. I just take his stuff out then tip the bin over the trash to get the bedding out. Takes only a few minutes and the bin barely weighs anything. 

As for the holes in my bin cage. That is how I chose to give him air you can also get these little plastic clips and put screen over the spots, then your ham could not get out.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

We have a Teddy Bear named Jazzy. She's about 2yrs, blind and has a fatty mass on her back. She's a rescue we just took in  We're new to Hamsters.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Awww <3


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Ive always wanted hamtsers... but im allergic to guienea pigs, so im afriad to get them. May get tested sometime.


----------



## AquaNinJa (Apr 6, 2012)

Meet my hamster Woody He is a robo dwarf hamster aka THE WORLDS SMALLEST HAMSTER! He lives in a nice tank cage and he has escaped before and he likes playing Tom and Jerry with my kittens(;


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

He looks very happy.


----------

